# Facebook DX Group Please Join



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I have created a Droid X group on facebook. I hope a lot of you join its for assistance for both rooters and nonrooters. Pretty much just discuss everything we feel about the Droid X. I know thats why we have RootzWiki but I think it would also be good to have a group on facebook. Please Join help make this group popular  tell your friends; even the friends that have moved on from the Droid X.

Link: https://www.facebook...90873617653286/


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Scared to give my real name .

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol why?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol

Sent from my YACK


----------



## choelloen (Feb 1, 2012)

wew, so group facebook DX has launched now. I've searched for it for a long time but no hope. So, proudly I'll ask to join the group. Feel free to accept me, Sir.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone can join  I'm trying to get as many ppl as possible any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

If only I still had a Facebook account. Dropped it like it was hot months ago. Best thing I have ever done.


----------



## haxerpaylay (Jun 21, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> If only I still had a Facebook account. Dropped it like it was hot months ago. Best thing I have ever done.


I post statuses about once every 2 months. Lol

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------

